# Warning: System Boot Failure



## spealman (Mar 9, 2007)

*Need advice: "Warning: System Boot Failure"*

Had a computer built and for some reason I get this boot error when I boot the computer up in the morning. 

When I first turn it on, the computer powers up yet it wont boot. I shut it down and turn it on again and I get the following error message:

"Warning: System boot fail. Your system last boot or POST interrupted. Please enter setup to load default and reboot again."

I can ignore the error and the computer works fine but it's a pain in the butt I'd like to resolve. 

This only happens when I turn it on for the first time in the morning. If I turn it off and then turn it back on, it boots properly. 

I have gone into the BIOS and loaded the default set up for all setup items but I still get this same error. 

There must be a simple solution. Was unable to find a thread pertaining to this. Can anybody guide me on how to resolve this issue? If there is any more info I can provide, let me know. Thanks.

Spealman


----------



## mike1951 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Same problem*



spealman said:


> Had a computer built and for some reason I get this boot error when I boot the computer up in the morning.
> 
> When I first turn it on, the computer powers up yet it wont boot. I shut it down and turn it on again and I get the following error message:
> 
> ...


  I have the very same problem, I have googled this to death but can't find a simple solution, the responses usually end up recommending troubleshooting hardware.  I did notice that I have the same Motherboard and so did a couple other folks who have the same issue.  Hope someone posts a solution.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 4, 2009)

My friend has the same board and I know he has had a few problems with it as well, but not that issue.  Have you tried updating the bios? Replacing the cmos battery?  Called Asus support?  Tried a different power supply, just in case?


----------



## mike1951 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Boot failure*

Thanks Johnb35, I haven't tried anything yet, I was hoping it was just a glitch that could be remedied just by changing a parameter or a setting, I will try the BIOS update and go from there.


----------

